# 52100 Martell Knives NOW available to order!



## Dave Martell (Jun 1, 2018)

52100 Martell Knives are NOW available to order! :cool2:

https://martellknives.com/pages/steel-info





52100 (High Carbon Ball Bearing Steel) NOW Available!


Heat Treat @ Rc62-63

Reference - 52100 Steel Composition Analysis

A tough high carbon ball bearing steel that provides great wear resistance & edge retention. Well known as being one of the best steels to make a high performance knife out of.


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 1, 2018)

Give ya $20 and give ya a shout out on da gram. Seriously excited to see you moving from 01 to 52100, now you know my next question is when are we gonna see a honyaki #$$$$


----------



## panda (Jun 1, 2018)

this thread needs pics


----------



## KCMande (Jun 1, 2018)

I need a reminder, why are you ditching 01? And why do I need to start my Martell collection all over again....


(have any 01 blanks looking to move? I still need a Martell sujihiki)


----------



## slickmamba (Jun 1, 2018)

:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 1, 2018)

KCMande said:


> I need a reminder, why are you ditching 01? And why do I need to start my Martell collection all over again....
> 
> 
> (have any 01 blanks looking to move? I still need a Martell sujihiki)




Just looking to keep up with the cool kids. 

I probably would've done this a long time ago but it's tough to get 52100 in the thickness we use for kitchen knives and I wanted a safer option when I first started out. O1 is still great as far as I'm concerned, this is just something different, maybe better.


Oh, and I have _only_ qty.1 - 300mm sujihiki blank on the shelf hardened ready to grind. :thumbsup: I've got a couple of petties too but that's it.


----------



## KCMande (Jun 2, 2018)

I know I'm jacking your 52100 thread here, but do you have any desire to put my name on the suji blank and we can talk about it later?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 3, 2018)

KCMande said:


> I know I'm jacking your 52100 thread here, but do you have any desire to put my name on the suji blank and we can talk about it later?




Sure, it's just sitting there anyway. 

Thanks!


----------

